

Everyone will be able to run their iOS apps on their devices, for Free - morganwilde
http://morganwilde.svbtle.com/everyone-will-be-able-to-get-their-apps-on-their-iphones

======
eridal
sweeet!

small typo: `s/devices/idevices`

